# Caliber help



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Looking to buy a used gun or barrel for my pro Hunter but new to coyote hunting just curious to popular caliber sim looking at a 223 and 22-250 and 204 ruger mainly wondering what you expierenced hunters use thanks for any help


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I have only used two of the three calibers you mentioned .223, 22-250. For me my preferred caliber is 223 only because of the availability of the brass, and price and its for my AR. If I were to have one choice for a pro hunter set up (nice gun by the way) I would have to go with 22-250.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

That's the one I'm leaning toward for my pro Hunter plus it's easier to find but wanting to try and save pelts if possible thought If I'm gonna kill them might as well try to make something off of it


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

If you reload you can get lots of fur friendly bullets and adjust your load accordingly. I also have both the 223 and 22-250. What are your expected ranges going to be where you hunt. One place I go (when I can get out) the max shot would be 190 to 200 yds so I take the 223 (AR style) and a couple other spots the shot could be up to 350 so then I take the 22-250. Just depends on what you like and how far are you shooting.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a proficient shooter I can get out there a good distance but I prefer closer the better 100 yds or closer is my preferred range


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The 22-250 will do anything the 223 will do and do it with a flatter trajectory. The advantage to the 223 is availability of loaded ammo.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Kinda depends on what you want to shoot...

223 is hard to beat.

22/250 is great if you want to shoot larger bullets, I have one.

Can be more fur damage.

204 now here is something over looked by most people.

A 204 is just a smidgen ballisticely "BETTER" then the 22/250 out to 'round 400 yard with up to a 40/45 gr bullet with less wind drift. BUT if you want larger bullets then it's a 223/ 22/250 I use a 52 Berger.

Have you given any thought to a 17 hornet or Remington? They are very interesting too. The boy has a hornet and can shoot tow to tow with my '250 to around 300 yards BUT it's only a 25 gr bullet...


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I thought about the hornet and a 22 mag but wanted more bullet but like I posted earlier the 22-250 seemed not two big but would do the job plenty plus I have a 5 year old who I'm hoping will take up deer hunting and thought that would be a good caliber for her when she got a little bigger but I'm trying to buy a 22-250 barrel and 204 for my pro Hunter guess which ever one I pull off will be what I go with


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

if your thinking deer get a 6mm or 243. Still descent for smaller people but plenty for deer.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Wanting mainly for coyote I have a couple 243 30/30 30.06 but want the varmit caliber to ease her into shooting get her used to recoil so she is not scared but it's mainly for yote destruction


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

If you hand load I would go with the 22-250 it can be loaded to be fur friendly good luck in your gun pick


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

> If you hand load I would go with the 22-250 it can be loaded to be fur friendly good luck in your gun pick


KINDA !

If you load it down it is simpler to just get a 223.

I find it hard to keep it a 22/250 and make it fur friendly

Just saying


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Use to but sold all my reloading equipment I just buy off the shelf these days except for my 30.06 pro Hunter have a local guy do my loads plus not having much luck with the 22-250 barrel for my pro Hunter those things are selling as much as a bolt action rifle but 223 are abundant


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I had one of those i outfitted I could shoot yotes in the next county with lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dang Dawg said:


> KINDA !
> If you load it down it is simpler to just get a 223.
> I find it hard to keep it a 22/250 and make it fur friendly
> Just saying


Except that then you are held to the 223 limitations. The right bulletin the right spot. 22-250 Never look back. I will say that the 204 is a better choice than the 223 also. It's a laser.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Dang Dawg said:


> KINDA !
> If you load it down it is simpler to just get a 223.
> I find it hard to keep it a 22/250 and make it fur friendly
> Just saying


 the load I roll for my 22-250 and I know of 4 other callers using the same load bullet gos in and it don't come out so far and its bang flop I'm not saying the 223 is a bad round I just think you can do more with a 22-250 if you are only using it for coyotes now on fox or bobcats yes fur is going to fly with a 22-250 jmo


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the input I'm currently in auction on a 22-250 and a 204 ruger barrels guess which ever one I manage to win if I win either what I go with barrels are getting hard to find in those calibers for decent price


----------

